

Ask HN: How do you develop MVP if your main feature depends on an external API? - pmtarantino

I developed a web application which I find very useful. It&#x27;s for a niche and I started because it resolved a problem I had.<p>I shared it with a few friends (who are part of this niche too) and they like it. My problem is that the main feature (the only one feature, in fact) depends on a few external API. And I am afraid if I release and start asking money for it, it stops to work for external reasons (API shuts down, API limit rates), etc.<p>So my question is, how do you handle this?<p>PS: The APIs I am using are free and have not a paid plan with more limits.
======
mindcrime
Never "bet the farm" building on top of an API / service / platform that you
don't control. It's almost inevitable that it will come back to bite you. If
it's just a side project, or just something you want to try and generate some
passive revenue from, and you won't lose your shirt if you get shut down, then
sure, go for it. But if this what you intend to be the next billion dollar
thing, and you're hamstrung by being tied to someone else's API, I'd consider
going in a different direction.

Just search HN for all the horror stories over the past few years where some
promising service got screwed over by changes from upstream providers
(Twitter, Craigslist, etc., etc., etc.).

~~~
nightpool
This. I'm mainly giving advice in a "side-project, passive revenue" mindset
because I assume doing anything else on top of someone else's api is nothing
short of suicidal. Keep it low-key and manage your expectations and you'll be
fine.

~~~
pmtarantino
Yes, it will be for sure a side-project, nothing like a new Tumblr or
anything. Thanks :)

------
AznHisoka
Many people here say that it's suicidal to bet it all on a single API.

Yet, there's also a LOT of businesses that have thrived and they rely on
API's. Examples being HootSuite (Twitter/FB api), SocialBro, BufferApp,
SproutSocial, Klout, and a lot of social media analytics platforms. It's
certainly a risk, but it's better to go forward with your plan, than not even
try because you're afraid of being too over-reliant.

To mitigate the risk, is there anyway you can reproduce what the API does?
Even if it's slightly shady, such as scraping.

~~~
pmtarantino
Yes, I could scrap some webpages, but is it okay to make a business out of it?

~~~
AznHisoka
No right answer. But many other businesses have done it. Look at SEOMoz,
who've built tools centered around scraping Google results and social media
pages.

------
nightpool
Go for it. The worst that can happen is that EBay says "You can't do this
anymore" and you go back to just being a service for you and a few friends.
Its probably not gonna be a very sustainable business either way, but there's
nothing stopping you from trying, and at least succeeding for a short time.

~~~
pmtarantino
Yes, that was my thought. But what I say to people who paid for it? Should I
return its money?

~~~
nightpool
Charge monthly. That's better for a hosted service anyway, as it matches up
better with your expenses. If it stops working, stop charging them. Refund
months they've already paid for that you won't be able to fulfill. Make sure
they know up front that this service depends on EBay not being a jerk. That
way you'll still get paid for however long you DO operate it, and not have to
feel guilty about keeping the money when it stops working.

~~~
pmtarantino
Yes, if I charge the uses, it has to be monthly, but even that, it's scary for
me :) I never charged anyone online.

------
revorad
Sounds like you're using ecommerce APIs. Check out
[https://www.semantics3.com](https://www.semantics3.com). It might help you
take some risk out.

~~~
pmtarantino
Thank you, I will check it :)

------
adkatrit
Cache everything you can. Do anything in your power to reduce api calls. Of
course this only works if you are primarily reading data as opposed to
writing.

------
johns
Try to talk to someone at the API provider. Get their blessing.

------
benologist
a) are there alternatives you can build on

b) can you replicate those APIs yourself over time and reduce then remove the
dependency?

~~~
pmtarantino
I am using eBay API, among others, so no, I can't (for both questions)

~~~
benologist
Well you need to decide then really. If you're not infringing any terms (or
the spirit of them) then the opportunity can easily outweigh the risk.

